# anybody fishing?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Heard a report that audobon has 9" of ice and even some small vehicles have been on the ice. Is that nuts or what. Of course this is what i've heard...not what i've seen. Still too early to put away the guns anyway for me!!! BOOM BOOM


----------



## fishslayer07 (Nov 20, 2003)

Heard They have been fishing on it but I don't know if they are catching anything. Heard someone fell through with there truck and drowned but i don't know if that is true either.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

If thats true that is absolute insanity...it's not even thanksgiving yet!!!! Driving on the ice.....crazy!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

People who don't respect the ice should stay away.


----------

